# my sons first bass



## kwiklx (Jun 1, 2010)

not the biggest but it was his first time ever using a rubber worm and this was his second cast out and then got three other about the same size,,,says he will never use a live worm again...


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations! After I caught my first bass on a rubber worm, it took me years before I threw any thing else


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

AWESOME! Nothing like that first bass. You must be proud, Papa!


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

U gotta get him a "worm" collection from bass pro now. You know, one of those kits with a variety of worms, sizes, and colors, with different bullet weights.

According to Bill Dance, a former governor of Georgia or Alabama wanted to outlaw the use of rubber worms cause they were so effective.


----------



## kwiklx (Jun 1, 2010)

oh the next day he wanted to get his own box so he didnt have to use dads... so a trip to the local wal mart got him a box with some of his own tackle....he keep sayin its gonna break my pole in half i said keep reelin its fine the look on his face was priceless


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I only got one word for your sons' new found enthusiasm for catchin bass on artifical worms.Awesome!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

wtrprfr1 said:


> Congratulations! After I caught my first bass on a rubber worm, it took me years before I threw any thing else


Haha... I was the same way! If it wasn't a purple worm I wasn't interested!

And congrats on your son's bass! I remember fishing when the rod was far bigger than I was. But I wouldn't have anything to do with the kids rods... Had to have the same size grandma was using!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on his 1st bass. Sure he'll catch many more.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

kwiklx said:


> ...........the look on his face was priceless




That's what it's all about


----------

